# cheapest way to fence in pasture



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

what would be the cheapest way to fence in my 1 acre horse pasture?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Hot wire is far cheaper than wooden fences.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Electric polywire with step in plastic posts would probably be your best bet for cheapest horse fence. The height and how many strands depends on the horse, you would probably need 3 strands for most minis but you could do one strand with a large pony or a horse that respects electric wire.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We use 1 strand of 1/4" electrified white polyrope. It's the cheapest and fastest stuff to put up that I've used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Certainly, an electric fence is probably the cheapest and quickest to put up. However, if this is to be a perimeter fence you may wish to go with something more robust. For that you could go with a combination of wooden posts with boards/rails or horse mesh fencing of some description and a hot wire on top - the cost of this would depend on what is readily available in your area.


----------

